# Ready To Leave



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We're all packed, the Outback is hooked up to the tv and sitting in the driveway.

Now all I need is a shower, and some sleep. We'll probably leave around 2:30AM.

I am taking my notebook 'puter with me, so I might be able to check in while we are gone. If not, see ya June 3rd. action

Watertown Connecticut, here we come!









Dan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Have a blast. Be careful towing at 2:30 AM.

Randy


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My family recently returned to So Cal after spending 10 days at my BIL farm house (on 80 acres of wooded land) located in Bethlehem, CT which is centered between Watertown and Waterbury. That is some beautiful country in that area.

Happy trails!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

3LEES,

Have a great time. One more day and I'm outta here, too, for a little R&R at the lake.

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

3LEES

have a great trip,
less than 40hrs and we're outta here too.

darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Have fun, y'all, and travel safely! action


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have a safe and fun trip!! I hope you have good weather!

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a wonderful time & a Safe Trip!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Have a great trip, Dan!









Hope the floods receed by the time you get up there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Whew.

We are back. Put 2600 miles on my Sierra. Everyone is fine. Trip was an experience.

I will elaborate and post pictures soon. Today is a day of putting things away and...................................

SLEEP!!!

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you're back Dan
We'll be waiting for a full report









Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad everything went well 3LEES!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome home, Dan!

We will be waiting for those pictures.

still waiting...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ok....ok...you've been home 24hrs now. How about dem' pictures?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Glad youre home! Cant wait to hear (and see) all about your trip!!









jewels sunny


----------

